# Regarder un dvd sur la télé par l'ibook



## Coralie (18 Février 2003)

Bonjour à tous !!!

Bon, déjà, merci pour vos réponses à mon ancien post sur l'ibook, j'ai opté pour un ibook 800 12", et je vais rajouter de la ram dessus là car il n'en a que 128 donc je cherche encore une barette 512 pas chère ( la banque va me tuer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Je vais le chercher jeudi ou samedi !!! Vivement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, la question qui justifie mon post ici est celle ci : mon ibook est un combo, et la personne qui me le vend me donne avec le câble pour relier l'ibook à la télé... Mais je me demande, quand on regarde un dvd à la télé en passant par l'ibook, le son sort de l'ibook où ça le fait passer par la télé ? Ou il faut autre chose ? 
Tiens, en parlant de ça, quelles enceintes sont compatibles avec l'ibook ?

Bon, merci encore de vos réponses !!!

Coralie.


----------



## Telonioos (18 Février 2003)

En fait le cable télé tu le branches sur le coté de l'ibook, entre le port USB et le trou pour les enceintes, c'est un cable spécial, spécifique à l'ibook doté d'une sortie composite/s-vidéo/vga, tu le trouvera  ici , c'est exactement celui que j'ai acheté pour mon ibook 800 et ça marche très bien !!!

Pour les enceintes, tout est compatible pourvu qu'il y ait un cable mini jack pour que tu puisse les raccorder à la sortie audio de ton ibook !!!!

Bon achat et ne fait pas sauter la banque


----------



## Telonioos (18 Février 2003)

En fait, le son sort de la sortie composite !!!!

Je n'ai pas été trop clair !!

@+


----------



## Coralie (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * En fait, le son sort de la sortie composite !!!!

Je n'ai pas été trop clair !!

@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Euh... J'ai pas compris LOL
Le son alors il sort de l'ibook c'est ça ? 
Moi le truc dont il m'a parlé pr relier l'ordi à la télé c'est un adapteur AV c'est ça dont tu parlais ?
Mon copain a acheté des apple pro speakers et elles vont pas sur son powerbook et apparemment pas sur mon ibook non plus, c'est pr ça que je demandais quelles enceintes allaient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin c'est pas très clair encore ds ma tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco.


----------



## Telonioos (18 Février 2003)

Non, le son ne sort pas des enceintes de l'ibook !!!
Il passe par la sortie composite et va rejoindre, en même temps que l'image ta télé !!!
Tu profites donc du son de ta télé et de ton installation Home Cinéma, si tu en a une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, c'est tout !!!


----------



## Coralie (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Telonioos:</font><hr /> * Non, le son ne sort pas des enceintes de l'ibook !!!
Il passe par la sortie composite et va rejoindre, en même temps que l'image ta télé !!!
Tu profites donc du son de ta télé et de ton installation Home Cinéma, si tu en a une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, c'est tout !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ok !!!! ( Coco, un peu longue ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bah c'est une très bonne nouvelle ça qui me met de très bonne humeur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci bcp !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coralie.


----------



## Telonioos (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr /> * 

Euh... J'ai pas compris LOL
Le son alors il sort de l'ibook c'est ça ? 
Moi le truc dont il m'a parlé pr relier l'ordi à la télé c'est un adapteur AV c'est ça dont tu parlais ?
Mon copain a acheté des apple pro speakers et elles vont pas sur son powerbook et apparemment pas sur mon ibook non plus, c'est pr ça que je demandais quelles enceintes allaient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin c'est pas très clair encore ds ma tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les Apple Pro Speaker, si elles ne vont pas sur le powerbook, elles n'iront pas sur l'ibook.
Mais si tu vas sur le site de Apple,ils disent que c'est compatible avec tout ordi possedant une sortie minijack (voir  ici )
Donc ....  à vérifier

@+ COCO


----------



## Sebang (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ok !!!! ( Coco, un peu longue ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bah c'est une très bonne nouvelle ça qui me met de très bonne humeur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci bcp !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coralie.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Coralie !

Je voudrais pas refroidir le débat, mais j'ai aussi un iBook 800 et lorsque je le branche à la télé uniquement avec le câble spécifique à l'iBook, le son sort bien de l'iBook...

Il faut brancher un câble sur la prise casque et relier ce câble à l'entrée son de la télé pour que ce soit la télé qui fasse sortir le son.
Ce câble va un peu dépendre du type d'entrée son de la télé. Généralement, ce sont des entrée de type composite (jaune = vidéo ; rouge et blanc = son stéréo) ---&gt; Dans ce cas, il faut utiliser un câble "mini Jack 3.5 ----&gt; cinch rouge et blanc"

Ce qui est somme toute, logique, puisque le câble spécifique à l'iBook n'est qu'un câble vidéo (une seule prise jaune (et jaune = vidéo), y'a aussi une prise Svidéo, mais comme son nom l'indique, ce n'est que pour la vidéo également). Sur les anciens iBook (Palourde), il me semble qu'il y avait les 3 câbles (vidéo + son gauche + son droite) dans un même connecteur. Ce qui N'EST PAS le cas de l'iBook 800 (ou tout iBook blanc).

Voilà, je pense avoir été clair.


----------



## Onra (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Voilà, je pense avoir été clair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Presque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une petite précision, le câble que tu utilises Sebang marche à partir des iBook blanc Radeon. Avant, il fallait le même câble que pour les palourdes.

Mon iBook blanc dual usb utilise ce fameux câble "tout en un" qui se branche sur la prise des écouteurs.
Pour les enceintes, toutes fonctionnent directement sur l'iBook excepté les Pro Speakers non usb. Pour utiliser les Pro Speakers, Griffin vends un ampli adaptateur qui permet de les utiliser avec un iBook par exemple...

Voilà


----------



## Sebang (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Presque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste une petite précision, le câble que tu utilises Sebang marche à partir des iBook blanc Radeon. Avant, il fallait le même câble que pour les palourdes. * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais ils sont les 2 à se servir d'un iBook 800.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, je ne savais pas que les non-Radeon fonctionnaient avec l'ancien câble tout en un. Bon à savoir.


----------



## _stef_ (18 Février 2003)

hello,
puisque ca cause de video et d'iBook, je me permets de poser une 'tite question en vue d'un achat éventuel (et très souhaité) :
un iBook800/640Mo sous OSX décode facilement (full screen, charge CPU "faible"...) le Mpeg4, DivX... (+ gourmands en CPU qu'un DVD, niveau decodage) ???
merci d'avance pour vos réponses/expériences sur le sujet


----------



## turnover (18 Février 2003)

Si décoder c'est regarder trankilou les divx ou autres, la réponse est oui sans problème.
Mon iBook 600 384Mo le fait sans problème.
Pour la video et le son les ice dual usb ont un cable qui permet de voir et d'écouter depuis la tv


----------



## ederntal (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _stef_:</font><hr /> * hello,
puisque ca cause de video et d'iBook, je me permets de poser une 'tite question en vue d'un achat éventuel (et très souhaité) :
un iBook800/640Mo sous OSX décode facilement (full screen, charge CPU "faible"...) le Mpeg4, DivX... (+ gourmands en CPU qu'un DVD, niveau decodage) ???
merci d'avance pour vos réponses/expériences sur le sujet   * 

[/QUOTE]

même encoder sans problèmes...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2003)

Salut Coralie, ma chérie m'a offert des JBL Creature et j'en suis très content. Elles sont superbes à côté de l'iBook.


----------



## _stef_ (19 Février 2003)

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## turnover (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Salut Coralie, ma chérie m'a offert des JBL Creature et j'en suis très content. Elles sont superbes à côté de l'iBook.






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai les noires pour me mettre dans l'ambiance dark vador quand je mate Starwars


----------



## Coralie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Salut Coralie, ma chérie m'a offert des JBL Creature et j'en suis très content. Elles sont superbes à côté de l'iBook.






* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Apple a offert un apple display 17" et des enceintes harman Kardon avec caisson de basse à mon chéri à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( si si c'est vrai ) Elle est pas belle la vie ? 

Quelqu'un connait le site qui vend l'adaptateur pr faire marcher les pro speakers sur l'ibook ? 

Merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco.


----------



## Onra (19 Février 2003)

Ce fameux adaptateur se trouve  ici 

Sinon, l'importateur pour la france c'est  Powerdata


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2003)

Ca fait un peu cher pour de telles enceintes ...


----------



## turnover (20 Février 2003)

Moi quand on m'offre je regarde pas à la dépense


----------



## Graphistecomfr (22 Février 2003)

Vous ne trouvez pas que Coralie ressemble à Nancy de 'Caméra-café' sur M6 ?












Enfin sur mon IceBook avec cable AV-RCA, le son est diffusé par le téléviseur. J'ai bon ou 'jé rin conpri' ?


----------



## me (22 Février 2003)

La derniere fois que j'ai essaye de regarder un DVD sur ma TV en le lisant depuis l'iBook, j'ai trouve que l'image etait tellement peu agreable (inferieure a la qualite d'une cassette VHS)... que j'ai prefere regarder le DVD directement sur l'iBook. Chez vous, quand vous regardez le DVD sur la TV, l'image est bonne ?


----------



## PowerBookophile (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr /> * La derniere fois que j'ai essaye de regarder un DVD sur ma TV en le lisant depuis l'iBook, j'ai trouve que l'image etait tellement peu agreable (inferieure a la qualite d'une cassette VHS)... que j'ai prefere regarder le DVD directement sur l'iBook. Chez vous, quand vous regardez le DVD sur la TV, l'image est bonne ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de soucis de mon côté, et pourtant, elle est vieille cette TV.


----------



## Yip (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par me:</font><hr /> * La derniere fois que j'ai essaye de regarder un DVD sur ma TV en le lisant depuis l'iBook, j'ai trouve que l'image etait tellement peu agreable (inferieure a la qualite d'une cassette VHS)... que j'ai prefere regarder le DVD directement sur l'iBook. Chez vous, quand vous regardez le DVD sur la TV, l'image est bonne ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


Quelqu'un a expliqué (macinside ou melaure, j'sais plus) que pour ce problème de qualité il démarrait sur l'écran de la télé comme moniteur. Le portable se réglait donc sur vidéo et si les menus sont difficiles à lire, les DVD sont par contre en qualité maxi.

Je te le livre (à peu près tel quel), mais ça paraît logique.


----------



## turnover (24 Février 2003)

oui c'ezt ce que je fais, la qualité est proche d'un DVD et meilleure qu'une cassette VHS quand même.


----------



## turnover (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * Vous ne trouvez pas que Coralie ressemble à Nancy de 'Caméra-café' sur M6 ?









* 

[/QUOTE] Oui et moi chuis JC !! vive les beaufs !!


----------



## ederntal (26 Février 2003)

je fais remonter le sujet car j'ai encore une petite question :

Je viens de recevoir mon adaptateur pour l'ibook, et j'ai acheter un cable Svideo &gt; Peritel et cela marche nikel sur la tv du salon, mais c'est soit en noir et blanc d'une bonne qualité (en NTSC) soit en couleur qui scintille enormement...

Quel cable est le mieu pour marcher sur TOUTES, ou le + possibles de tv ? celui qui va de la sortie composite vers RCA ?

Car je dois faire un exposer a la rentré sur le (vieille tv) de la salle de cours dy lycée et j'aimerai que cela marche directement...

Merci @+


----------



## Onra (26 Février 2003)

Avec la sortie composite, ça marche toujours. Seulement la qualité n'est pas très bonne. Le S-Video est bien meilleur. Cependant, beaucoup de gens n'ont que le noir &amp; blanc quand ils utilisent cette sortie. Ce pbm est tout à fait normal lorsque l'on ne branche pas la sortie s-video sur une entrée capable de recevoir un tel signal.

En effet, en s-video la luminance et la chrominance sont séparées. La luminance qui est la partie noir &amp; blanc d'un signal vidéo est véhiculé par le même fil que celui du composite. La chrominance (la couleur) est véhiculé par un second fil qui doit être pris en compte par la télé. Quand l'entrée n'est pas capable de traiter le signal s-video, on voit donc l'image en noir &amp; blanc.

Sur ma télé par exemple, j'ai à la fois une entrée composite et une entrée s-video en façade. Cependant, si je veux passer par l'une des prises péritel (appelé aussi scart) il faut que j'utilise celle qui est capable de recevoir un tel signal. Lorsque je branche du s-video sur la péritel qui fait RVB j'ai une image en noir &amp; blanc comme tout le monde !

Alors, c'est plus clair ?


----------



## chrisP (2 Avril 2003)

je fais remonter ce message deja un peu ancien parce que j'ai ce pb.

avec la prise s-video je n'ai que du noir et blanc. 

ben non justement c'est pas plus clair... que faire alors. sur ma tele j'ai tout en facade prise composite/s-video/peritel.
comment faire pour obtenir tout en couleur... le noir et blanc c'est pas mal mais bon la couleur c'est mieux...


merci d'etre clair ... je desepere...

cordialement


----------



## Onra (2 Avril 2003)

Quand tu branches la sortie s-video de ton iBook sur une entrée s-video de ta télé, sans adaptateur particulier, tu obtiens une image en noir&amp;blanc ?


----------



## ederntal (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chrisP:</font><hr /> * je fais remonter ce message deja un peu ancien parce que j'ai ce pb.

avec la prise s-video je n'ai que du noir et blanc. 

ben non justement c'est pas plus clair... que faire alors. sur ma tele j'ai tout en facade prise composite/s-video/peritel.
comment faire pour obtenir tout en couleur... le noir et blanc c'est pas mal mais bon la couleur c'est mieux...


merci d'etre clair ... je desepere...

cordialement   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu le même problème... alors j'ai echanger le cable contre un composite et cela va nikel (la qualité est certe un peu moins bien) mais le composite cela passe partout, le S-video sa marche mal sur certaine Tv...

Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris


----------



## chrisP (3 Avril 2003)

je precise mon equipement : ibook 800-14'
avant d'envoyer mon premier message je venais de faire un essai avec l'adaptateur apple ainsi qu'un cable s-video. cela ne donnait qu'une image noir et blanc
je veux bien connecter la tele avec un cable composite (trois cinch rouge, blanc, jaune) mais comment le connecter sur l'adaptateur apple ? un tel cable (s-video+prise composite) existe t-il ?
pouvez vous me decrire ceci precisement


j'ai achete l'ibook essentiellement pour cette fonction mais je ne m'attendais pas a de tels difficultes.
curieusement cela fonctionne impec avec un videoprojecteur... 


merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## ederntal (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par chrisP:</font><hr /> * je precise mon equipement : ibook 800-14'
avant d'envoyer mon premier message je venais de faire un essai avec l'adaptateur apple ainsi qu'un cable s-video. cela ne donnait qu'une image noir et blanc
je veux bien connecter la tele avec un cable composite (trois cinch rouge, blanc, jaune) mais comment le connecter sur l'adaptateur apple ? un tel cable (s-video+prise composite) existe t-il ?
pouvez vous me decrire ceci precisement


j'ai achete l'ibook essentiellement pour cette fonction mais je ne m'attendais pas a de tels difficultes.
curieusement cela fonctionne impec avec un videoprojecteur... 


merci pour vos reponses.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je precise que les difficulté rencontré ne sont pas de la faute d'apple mais de la complexité des system hi-fi...

Sur ton adaptateur mini-VGA, il y a deux sorti :
La composite (la prise jaune) et la s-video (le gros rond noir)

Il te faut le cable composite vers composite que j'ai payé moins de 15 euros, et un cable mini jack vers les chinch rouge et noir, qui coute moins de 10 euros... pour le son...

Je parle bien sur de l'adaptateur qui est vendu sur l'apple store pour les derniers ibook (800 comme le tient) et pas du vieil adaptateur!


----------



## Onra (3 Avril 2003)

En général, tous les pbms que relatent les posteurs sur ce sujet vient du fait qu'il faille brancher la prise s-video sur une prise capable de reconnaître ce type de signal.

Quelque fois, même si la prise est la bonne, il faut sélectioner le type du signal video dans les menus du téléviseur. Donc, je le répète : l'iBook n'est pas en cause, il s'agit uniquement d'une mavaise reconnaissance du signal.

En effet, si le téléviseur identifie le signal comme un signal composite, l'image sera uniquement en noir&amp;blanc. Cela vient du fait que le signal s-video est divisé en deux : la luminance et la chrominance. Si le signal est confondu pour un signal composite, alors le téléviseur n'affichera que la luminance et l'image sera en noir&amp;blanc.

Seul remède : vérifier que son téléviseur est capable de diffuser un signal s-video. Si tel est le cas, il faut regarder comment faire pour lui préciser la nature du signal s'il est mal reconnu.

Dans tout les cas, demandez conseil au revendeur de votre télévision. Il sera quoi faire. C'est un pbm typique et bien connu mais qui n'a rien avoir avec l'informatique.

Dernière chose : vérifiez bien que votre câble s-video est bien entièrement câblé... on ne sait jamais !


----------



## ederntal (3 Avril 2003)

et n' oublier pas de passer entre PAL et NTSC dans le menu (ou les préférences system) moniteur...


----------



## Fadasse (3 Avril 2003)

Voire même de préciser, pour certain téléviseur, le pal G ou le pal B . Voilà qui complique mais qui peut aider .............


----------



## Lindorf (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * et n' oublier pas de passer entre PAL et NTSC dans le menu (ou les préférences system) moniteur...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est très important, et en cas de mauvais réglage, on obtient effectivement une image en noir et blanc.


----------

